Ask HN: Do you know any interesting websites that don't use JavaScript at all? - mdoliwa
======
deadcoder0904
Any Statically generated website doesn't use JavaScript.

Interesting Website will be WikiPedia. Source -
[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/what-the-web-looks-like-
with...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/what-the-web-looks-like-without-
javascript-c7eaf09c9983)

